
California is trying to pass a net neutrality bill - anandaverma18
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-khanna-net-neutrality-20180813-story.html
======
anandaverma18
Political divisions may be fierce, but there is at least one issue that most
Americans agree on: net neutrality.

